# Nissan Hoping to Double Leaf's Sale Figures in 2012



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

As with all new products, analysts are quick to analyze its success after its first year of sales. When Nissan reported that its Leaf electric vehicle sales tallied 9,674 units last year, industry analysts even claimed that the poor sales proves that a market does not exist for electric propulsion.

CEO Carlos Ghosn sees differently, and explained, "The only reason we couldn't sell more is because we couldn't build more. We're expecting in 2012 to double that number."

Furthermore, the initial release of the Leaf was small and only seven initial launch markets were available for early adopters in 2011. For 2012, availability of the Nissan Leaf will expand to all 50 states. Ghosn adds that he believes there is, "pent-up demand for electric cars which is today not being recognized."

Confident of the future of alternative energy, Renault-Nissan have planned to boost annual production capacity of electric vehicles to 400,000 units by 2015. A significant portion of said cars will be assembled in the Smyrna, Tennessee, plant.

More: *Nissan Hoping to Double Leaf's Sale Figures in 2012* on Autoguide.com


----------



## VerTEXpimpiN (Nov 25, 2012)

My wife currently drives a hybrid and is considering purchasing one of these. Nice to see they will be assembled in the TN.


----------

